# Beginner Kayak (Adelaide, Inshore Fishing, 85kg, 183cm)



## VisViva (Aug 27, 2014)

I live in Adelaide, and are aiming to fish (& crabbing) nearshore (250m max away from shore).
I think am likely to launch the kayak from a beach.
I have read Capn Jimbo's guide on Kayak Design 101.

I am completely new so I would like to minimise cost (hence the $350 / $400 for total package) to see if I like the sport.

I am considering the following SOT Kayak:

Camero "Invader" ($325)
http://camerokayaks.com/gallery/single-kayaks/

Ebay Kayak ($389):
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231162183576 ... 1423.l2649

Gumtree Kayak (looks identical to Ebay Kayak) ($350):
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/adelaide ... 1054895598

Scopio Terrapin (looks identical to Ebay Kayak as well) ($466)
http://www.kayaksonline.net/brands/Scor ... in-special

Which of them is better for my fishing aims? Do anybody know of any other models at that price range?
I'm looking at second hand as well, but I can't seem to find any substantially better models at this price range.
I'm mostly looking at gumtree for the second hand kayak. Is there other place I should be monitoring?


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

mate i am new myself, but i got a second hand 13 foot prowler for $500 with accessories. It is my first yak but the guy that owned it fished out of it and had heaps of fishy photos with it. It is easy to paddle and seems pretty stable. I only really chase flathead and stuff with it but can paddle it against the current OK.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I have an older version of the ebay type one i use for local rivers with poor access. It was my first one and used it a couple of times close in on the bay and lakes.

They are dangerous in open water. Just the wind blowing you down the beach may mean you cant get back.

You say 250m off shore, when stuffing around with a tangled lines you look up and suddenly the offshore breeze has drifted you 800m off shore, you spend the next hour paddling against cross winds trying even keep it pointing to shore. Do that once and you are too nervous to relax and enjoy your fishing in the future as you are too anxious about a wind picking up.

Do not underestimate the difference that extra meter in length makes when you have to track against a head or crosswind. Intentions are fine but reality can be different and you need margins.

Again nothing wrong with them for skinny water but stay away from open water.

If you want a temporary yak to see if you like the sport before investing get a second hand one, then it will hold its value on resale. A short one will limit what you can experience with safety.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

You are possibly on the money on with your idea that the Terrapin and eBay yak are the same hull. Assuming they are, a big difference is the supplier. C-Kayak are well established and you would be unlikely to have an issue if it required service or replacement due to manufacturing defect. Don't take that to mean the eBay supplier is bad. You just don't know.

I think the same as some of the others. The place to start may be with a 2nd hand yak. These sometime come with lots of extras, leaving you with little extra need to spend on accessories. If you decide to buy second hand, look for something not too old. Reputable brands are made from high quality stablised HDPE but this doesn't mean the plastic lasts forever, especially if kept in the sun.

In the end, the best kayak is the one that gets you on the water.

Don't skimp too much on the paddle. It's an important part of kayaking. Look for light weight. A heavy paddle is a real handicap if you need to paddle a long distance into a head wind.


----------

